# Loose weight



## John Froy (May 26, 2016)

Hi new to the group but think my experiences would help. Type 2 for nearly 20 years and blood sugar levels were gradually increasing. taking 2 Metformin 1 Citagliptin and lately prescribed 2 Zicron in addition. Then I discovered the 8 week blood sugar diet book by Dr Michael Mosley (the one on TV). Started on this low carbohydrate diet at the start of February this year and the results are astonishing. I have lost 26 lbs (although I did not look overweight). I stopped my medication completely after the first month and my diabetes nurse is over the moon with my 3 month blood test results and from my own subsequent testing my sugar levels are still improving.
I did feel hungry for the first week but now I feel good. If you are serious about loosing weight, are type 2 and want to stop your medication I strongly recommend that you try this diet but check with your doctor first. Good luck.


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2016)

Hi John, welcome to the forum  Great to hear that you have had such excellent success with the diet - well done! Thanks for sharing your experience, it's good to get an opinion on the various diets out there


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2016)

It was also very very nice, to see THIS report !! 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/wellbeing/diet/52-author-michael-mosley-im-proof-low-fat-diets-dont-work/


----------



## Martin Canty (May 26, 2016)

Interesting to note that for maintenance he is suggesting a Mediterranean style diet.... I got very interested in the Cretan diet while in Crete (last year), it started me on the way of thinking of natural or minimally processed ingredients though I was still stuck in the dogma of Low Fat; it took another 6-9 months to get past that one.


----------



## John Froy (May 26, 2016)

Yes it is the Med diet but without the pasta, bread, potatoes or rice. I spiralize courgettes as a spaghetti substitute (did not fancy them much but they are delicious) you can also make rice from cauliflower, but I have not tried this yet.


----------



## HOBIE (May 26, 2016)

John Froy said:


> Hi new to the group but think my experiences would help. Type 2 for nearly 20 years and blood sugar levels were gradually increasing. taking 2 Metformin 1 Citagliptin and lately prescribed 2 Zicron in addition. Then I discovered the 8 week blood sugar diet book by Dr Michael Mosley (the one on TV). Started on this low carbohydrate diet at the start of February this year and the results are astonishing. I have lost 26 lbs (although I did not look overweight). I stopped my medication completely after the first month and my diabetes nurse is over the moon with my 3 month blood test results and from my own subsequent testing my sugar levels are still improving.
> I did feel hungry for the first week but now I feel good. If you are serious about loosing weight, are type 2 and want to stop your medication I strongly recommend that you try this diet but check with your doctor first. Good luck.


I would give my right arm to be able to do that.  WELL done  John


----------

